# χειμερινοί και θερινοί παραθεριστές



## AoratiMelani (Aug 9, 2015)

Υπάρχουν θερινοί παραθεριστές και χειμερινοί παραθεριστές; Δεν είναι το πρώτο πλεονασμός και το δεύτερο οξύμωρο;

Έχω ένα κείμενο ξενάγησης που αναφέρει "θερινούς παραθεριστές" και μόλις το είδα κάτι μου έκανε στο στομάχι. Το google βρίσκει μόλις τρεις χειμερινούς παραθεριστές και μου χτυπάνε άσχημα στο μάτι. Θερινούς παραθεριστές  βρίσκει πεντ' έξι και η μία περίπτωση είναι στην _Καθημερινή_, γεγονός που με βάζει σε σκέψεις. Πέρα από την αδυνατότητα μετάφρασης προς τα Ισπανικά (αυτό είναι πρόβλημά μου στην τελική, μπορώ να παραλείψω τον προσδιορισμό ή να τους κάνω περιηγητές ή τουρίστες) αυτός ο συνδυασμός μου φαίνεται φαιδρός. Κάνω λάθος;


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 9, 2015)

Συμφωνώ μαζί σου. Το είχα θέσει κι εδώ: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?2262-vacationer

Γελοία βρίσκω και τα "χειμερινά θέρετρα". Η τρισχιλιετής με τα 5 εκατομμύρια λέξεις δεν μπόρεσε να βρει άλλη μετάφραση για το resort. Αντί να πούμε π.χ. χώρος διακοπών ή αναψυχής ή κάτι τέτοιο, έχουμε κολλήσει στο θέρετρο και στο θέρος -- σαν τους επαρχιώτες που δεν έχουν ξανακούσει στη ζωή τους διακοπές ή αναψυχή που δεν έχουν σχέση με καλοκαίρι.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Aug 9, 2015)

Για άλλη μια φορά λοιπόν, υπάρχει ένα φόρουμ που το λένε Λεξιλογία, και άμα ψάξεις σωστά θα τα βρεις όλα εκεί. Δεν δοκίμασα τον ενικό στην αναζήτηση.

Όσο για την τρισχιλιετή, στην ηλικία της μια αρτηριοσκλήρωση φυσικό είναι να την έχει.


----------



## SBE (Aug 9, 2015)

H τρισχιλιετής γνωρίζει ότι όταν πηγαίνεις στην Καραϊβική το χειμώνα σε θέρετρο πηγαίνεις. 
Όταν πηγαίνεις όμως για σκι το χειμώνα απλά πηγαίνεις για βασανιστήρια στο χιόνι, όχι για διακοπές. Γι'αυτό δεν έχει ιδιαίτερη λέξη. 

(και σιγά μη δεν έχει, τα χειμαδιά τί είναι; Δεν είναι το μέρος που πας να ξεχειμωνιάσεις; Παρεμπιπτόντως, η όχι και τόσο τρισχιλιετής αγγλική δεν βλέπω να έχει λέξη για το χειμαδιό, κάτι winter pasture βλέπω)


----------



## Earion (Aug 9, 2015)

SBE said:


> και σιγά μη δεν έχει, τα χειμαδιά τί είναι; Δεν είναι το μέρος που πας να ξεχειμωνιάσεις;



παρχάρια


----------



## SBE (Aug 9, 2015)

Αυτή τη λέξη δεν την έχω ξανακούσει και μου λέει το ιντερνέτιο ότι είναι ποντιακή και σημαίνει τον θερινό βοσκότοπο.
Κάτι στην επίσημη γλώσσα της Ελλάδας δεν έχουμε; Μόνο σε διαλέκτους;


----------



## AoratiMelani (Aug 9, 2015)

Ζω για τη στιγμή που θα δω αφίσα τουριστικού γραφείου να διαφημίζει διακοπές σε υπερσύγχρονα παρχάρια.


----------



## SBE (Aug 10, 2015)

Τα χειμαδιά είναι υπερσύγχρονα- τι Αράχωβες, τι λίμνες Πλαστήρα, τι Δημητσάνες, γέμισε η Ελλάδα.


----------



## daeman (Aug 10, 2015)

SBE said:


> ...
> Κάτι στην επίσημη γλώσσα της Ελλάδας δεν έχουμε; Μόνο σε διαλέκτους;


Σιγά μην πήγαινε η επίσημη Ελλάδα τα πράιτα ή τ' άλλα ζωντανά στα χειμαδιά. 
Όσο τα πήγαινε για παραθερισμό και μπάνια θαλάσσια, ή στας λουτροπόλεις. 

Επίσημο θέτε; Χειμαδείον. Μόνο μην το δω σε ταμπέλα σε κάνα βουνό κι έχω τύψεις που το ξέθαψα.


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 10, 2015)

Όπως επισήμανα και πιο πάνω, το πρόβλημα είναι ότι προσπαθώντας να μεταφράσουμε τη λέξη resort, εμείς κολλήσαμε στο αν είναι καλοκαίρι ή χειμώνας. Κι επειδή η γλώσσα μας δεν είχε παρά μόνο "παραθερισμό", πρέπει να λέμε όλους τους διακοπεύοντες "παραθεριστές" και τους τόπους αναψυχής "θέρετρα". Λες και δεν κάνουν οι άνθρωποι διακοπές την άνοιξη ή το φθινόπωρο ή δεν πάνε Σαββατοκύριακο για σκι. 

Για τους Αγγλοσάξονες δεν μπαίνει πουθενά θέμα εποχής, προφανώς.
resort = A place frequented by people for relaxation or recreation: _a ski resort.
_vacationer/holiday-maker = a person taking a vacation.

Μήπως θα ήταν καλύτερα να αλλάξουμε λίγο την εστίασή μας και να κοιτάξουμε στο αν μπορούμε να βρούμε μια λέξη που σημαίνει ό,τι και το resort για τον τόπο και το vacationer για τους θαμώνες του; Χώρος χαλάρωσης, διακοπών ή αναψυχής και _διακοπεύοντες_.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Aug 10, 2015)

Alexandra said:


> Για τους Αγγλοσάξονες δεν μπαίνει πουθενά θέμα εποχής, προφανώς.


Επειδή αυτοί δεν έχουν καλοκαίρι. 

Θα μου άρεσε να καθιερωθεί το διακοπεύοντες και άλλα αντίστοιχα, όπως ας πούμε καταφύγιο διακοπών ή διακοπευτήριο (το αναψυκτήριο δυστυχώς είναι πιασμένο), μόνο που δεν μπορούμε να τα χρησιμοποιήσουμε άμεσα στη δουλειά μας μέχρι να καθιερωθούν, επομένως πώς θα καθιερωθούν; 

Θα πρέπει να τα υιοθετήσει το Αθηνόραμα, το περιοδικό Διακοπές και άλλα έντυπα του συρμού. Νομίζω όμως ότι αυτά προτιμούν την αμεταφρασιά (όπως λέμε απλυσιά).


----------



## Palavra (Aug 10, 2015)

Εγώ πάντως δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα με την επέκταση της έννοιας του «παραθεριστή» και του «θερέτρου» και θα έγραφα «χειμερινό θέρετρο» χωρίς να το πολυσκεφτώ (περιμένω τις σφαλιάρες ).


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 10, 2015)

Για το χειμερινό θέρετρο μη φοβάσαι τις σφαλιάρες, έχει εκ των πραγμάτων καθιερωθεί, αλλά μην είσαι τόσο σίγουρη για τους χειμερινούς παραθεριστές.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Aug 10, 2015)

Όπου να 'ναι έρχονται κι αυτοί...


Spoiler


----------



## SBE (Aug 10, 2015)

Έχουμε και τη βακάντσα στη γλώσσα μας, μην την ξεχνάμε. 
Επομένως έχουμε και βακαντσαδόρους/ βακαντσάριους και βακαντσότοπους.


----------



## nickel (Aug 10, 2015)

Εδώ κόψαμε την _ινφλουέντσα_ και τη _βατσίνα_, σιγά μη βάλουμε τη _βακάντσα_ στη ζωή μας (κοντεύουμε να κόψουμε εντελώς τις διακοπές, άλλωστε — σίγουρα έχουμε κόψει τον παραθερισμό).


----------



## SBE (Aug 10, 2015)

Ε, τότε να δεχτείτε τον χειμερινό παραθερισμό.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 12, 2015)

Παραχείμαση και τουρισμός παραχείμασης και παραχειμαστές και όλα τα καλά, από τη διπλωματική εδώ.


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 12, 2015)

Όπως είπα και πιο πάνω, το πρόβλημα είναι ότι θέλουμε να βάλουμε τη λέξη "θέρος" ή "χειμώνας" μέσα σε μια διαδικασία αναψυχής και χαλάρωσης, που είναι ανεξάρτητη εποχής. Μπορεί να κάνεις διακοπές τον Σεπτέμβριο, μπορεί να κάνεις τον Απρίλιο. Μα δεν έχει τρόπο η τρισχιλιετής με τα 5.000.000 λέξεις να πει ότι ένας άνθρωπος πάει κάπου να χαλαρώσει για λίγες μέρες; Ας μην ξεχνάμε ότι την παλιά εποχή όταν έλεγαν "παραθερίζω", εννοούσαν ότι περνάνε ένα πολύ μεγάλο μέρος του καλοκαιριού σε κάποιον τόπο παραθερισμού. Τώρα, είναι αστείο να πει κάποιος που πάει για τέσσερις μέρες σ' ένα νησί ότι "παραθερίζει".


----------



## nickel (Aug 12, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Παραχείμαση και τουρισμός παραχείμασης και παραχειμαστές και όλα τα καλά, από τη διπλωματική εδώ.



Θα έχει ωριμάσει μόλις δούμε και το *παραχειμαστικό κέντρο* σαν απόδοση για *το winter resort*.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 12, 2015)

Alexandra said:


> Τώρα, είναι αστείο να πει κάποιος που πάει για τέσσερις μέρες σ' ένα νησί ότι "παραθερίζει".


Οι λέξεις έχουν τη σημασία που τους δίνουμε, και οι σημασίες εξελίσσονται. Ας μην συγχέουμε την ετυμολογία (ή τις παράλληλες ή παρωχημένες σημασίες) με την τρέχουσα (ή τη συνηθέστερη) σημασία.


----------



## Palavra (Aug 12, 2015)

Συμφωνώ με το Ζάζουλα. Κάπου αλλού είχαμε ξανασυζητήσει με τον Νίκελ την επέκταση των εννοιολογικών σημασιών χωρίς αυτό να δημιουργεί κανένα πρόβλημα στην επικοινωνία μας. Λέμε για παράδειγμα «αναπτήρας μιας χρήσης» κι ας τον έχουμε ένα χρόνο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 12, 2015)

Το διακοπεύω και η διακόπευση θα ήταν σπουδαίες λύσεις και θα έδιναν μια χαρά παράγωγα, όμως ακόμη και ο γκούγκλης σε ρωτάει αν ήθελες να πατήσεις ρο αντί για πι...


----------



## AoratiMelani (Aug 12, 2015)

Zazula said:


> Οι λέξεις έχουν τη σημασία που τους δίνουμε, και οι σημασίες εξελίσσονται. Ας μην συγχέουμε την ετυμολογία (ή τις παράλληλες ή παρωχημένες σημασίες) με την τρέχουσα (ή τη συνηθέστερη) σημασία.


Συμφωνώ. Κι εγώ ως χρήστης της γλώσσας έθεσα το θέμα. Επειδή δεν μου πάει να χρησιμοποιήσω το παραθερίζω και το παραθεριστής για το χειμώνα και αναζητώ μια άλλη λύση. Δεν με ενοχλεί (μόνο ούτε κυρίως) η ετυμολογία όσο η χρήση, έτσι όπως την έχω συνηθίσει εγώ. 

Όπως είπε και η Αλεξάνδρα, τα θέρετρα έχουν πια (ψιλο)καθιερωθεί για χειμώνα και καλοκαίρι, αλλά ο παραθεριστής/παραθερισμός (νομίζω πως) όχι.


----------



## Earion (Aug 14, 2015)

Alexandra said:


> Μα δεν έχει τρόπο η τρισχιλιετής με τα 5.000.000 λέξεις να πει ότι ένας άνθρωπος πάει κάπου να χαλαρώσει για λίγες μέρες;



Είχε τον τρόπο κάποτε, αρκετά παλιά, και έλεγε _σχολάζω_, _περνώ τις ώρες της σχόλης μου_. 

Σήμερα μπορούμε, νομίζω, να πούμε _διακοπεύω_.


----------



## daeman (Aug 23, 2015)

http://www.phdcomics.com/comics.php?f=1231


----------

